# 1960 - 1961 Schwinn Varsity



## Salt Flat Cycles (Aug 29, 2020)

I picked up this bike a bit ago and I'm starting to get into it and clean it up.  The serial number is L038246 which puts it built on 11/25/1960, but from the research I've done they didn't switch the Varsity to 10 speeds until later in the year 1961. Maybe since it's a 23" frame it took them a little longer to put it to use.  The paint absolutely glows and I haven't even wiped the dust off of it.  The chrome has some really light dusting of rust but I'm pretty sure it will all really shine up.  All the shifting components are simplex.The old Ideale saddle hasn't survived quite as well and the sides have curled up some.  Doesn't look like this bike has seen much use.  Should be a fun project.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 29, 2020)

paint and decals look real good, should clean up nice. 

the bike shop where I bought my first nice bike in 1983 had one of those hanging up for display.  I had never seen that crazy front deraileur before that. modern bikes shift with a click on the brake levers. .


----------



## Eric Amlie (Aug 29, 2020)

Excellent find...Congrats!
Can't be many many of those left around in that condition.


----------



## Salt Flat Cycles (Aug 29, 2020)

Eric Amlie said:


> Excellent find...Congrats!
> Can't be many many of those left around in that condition.



I’ve never seen one around here before. I think the tall frames are more uncommon too.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Aug 29, 2020)

Agree that the tall frames are uncommon.
They were primarily marketed to the early teen boys, most of whom weren't all that tall at 12-15 years old.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 29, 2020)

way too tall of a frame for me.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 29, 2020)

Very clean early Varsity.    I'm just a little skeptical about it being a 10 speed originally though. Since the serial numbers were stamped on the bike's components (drop out) prior to those parts being used in building a frame and knowing Schwinn's habit of doing things out of the norm sometimes, that frame could have been built months after the serial stamped drop out was made and it is actually a mid 1961 built 10 speed. On May 15th 1961 production the Varsity had already been changed to 10-speeds (still with Simplex derailleurs) while at that same time the Continental was changed from 10-speed Simplex to Huret derailleurs and components.
 Are there 4 cogs on the freewheel or 5, I can't tell? To me the decals look like they are somewhat fresh, like some years ago. That stem is not correct and the pedals are Atom 440's used on the Continentals. These used the Union marked rat trap pedals. The head badge has been changed out also. These items thru up a red flag in my mind so that's why I'm skeptical. There is one way to find out if the bike was built at the beginning of 1961 with that late 1960 serial number or later. There is a date code on the fork and that may indicate a time the bike was built. On the inside of the left fork leg just above the axle slot is a two or three digit stamping. First digit(s) is the month and second is the year. So 5-1 would be May 1961. I'm betting the bike was a later build and the fork date should hopefully verify that.

Edit with update.

Another late Nov 1960 serial Varsity has popped up and it's also built as a 10 speed. The fork forging date stamp is 4+1, April of 1961.











						Rare 1960 Schwinn Varsity FS | Sell - Trade: Complete Bicycles
					

Rare 10 speed version of what was typically only offered in an 8 speed (until 1962). Great overall condition and a pretty darn rare bike to find. 500 plus shipping or possible trade. I need a Gangway Horn and like Stingray, BMX and Ballooners.




					thecabe.com


----------



## Salt Flat Cycles (Aug 29, 2020)

@GTs58  Wow, that is a lot of awesome information! My knowledge of these bikes is pretty limited. I kind of figured what you said and that it was stamped at one time and then build later. I took off the front wheel and you are correct, there is 4-1 stamped on there. The bike does indeed have 5 cogs. I’m sure the decals could have been replaced, but they all match in condition and in the condition of the paint. What headbadge is it supposed to have? Are the pedals and stem that are on it parts that schwinn used? Are they something that a dealer could have switched? Correct era? Thanks again for all the amazing info.
Also I could be wrong on this but it almost looks like this bike is not electro forged at the head tube.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 30, 2020)

MMeyers said:


> @GTs58  Wow, that is a lot of awesome information! My knowledge of these bikes is pretty limited. I kind of figured what you said and that it was stamped at one time and then build later. I took off the front wheel and you are correct, there is 4-1 stamped on there. The bike does indeed have 5 cogs. I’m sure the decals could have been replaced, but they all match in condition and in the condition of the paint. What headbadge is it supposed to have? Are the pedals and stem that are on it parts that schwinn used? Are they something that a dealer could have switched? Correct era? Thanks again for all the amazing info.
> Also I could be wrong on this but it almost looks like this bike is not electro forged at the head tube.




With that fork date I'd have to assume that was one of the first ones built with the 10 speed upgrade and the bike is legit. The pedals and stem are probably an owners upgrade and they were used on Schwinns. That badge has blue lettering and most likely came off a Radiant Blue bike, most likely a middleweight. The colored letters matched the color of the bike and this badge detail was only on the high end models. Black lettering was used on all the other models, but one in green would look better than that blue one.       These were all electro-forged from the beginning to the end.
Here's Jeff's 1962 with the Huret equipment. The pedals and stem is what these Varsitys used from 1960-1963. 
Thread------------ https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1962-schwinn-varsity.144506/


----------



## juvela (Aug 30, 2020)

-----

Thanks very much for posting.

Wonderful condition and so all original.

Interesting to see the Philippe model Nr. 36 stem being worn.

Not usually seen on the Varsity of this time but was one of the two standard models on the contemporaneous Continental so the factory had them in the parts bins.




The 1960 catalogue illustration for the Continental exhibits it wearing a Centrix brand stem from France with the distinctive double binder:









the 1960 catalogue illustration for the Varsity shows it wearing a steel stem as in the photo posted earlier 





-----


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 30, 2020)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Thanks very much for posting.
> 
> ...




I'm betting that stem is the AVA that Schwinn used on the Continentals. The Atom pedals probably came off the same Continental parts donor.


----------



## juvela (Aug 30, 2020)

-----

Yes, thank you.  Correction much appreciated.  It's good there are folk reading who can put right me all too numerous errors!    

AVA and Philippe were under the same roof at one time.

Used the Philippe catalogue page because that is what I had and could locate.

It is no accident that the AVA stem on the subject cycle so closely resembles the Philippe model nr. 36.

At one time it was common for French cycle manufacturers to combine a stem badged AVA or ATAX with a bar marked Philippe.

When one gets back into the interwar period there was an alliance with MAVIC.  The two names were under the same tent from 1923 until their separation in 1969.

In the past have found some historical information on these badges.  If I can relocate it will glue it in...

Apologies again for me goof.  

-----


----------



## keithsbikes (Sep 6, 2020)

Nice bike.


----------

